# Briggs And Stratton I/c Gold 15 Hp Ohv Model 28n707



## WEPINX (Jan 13, 2009)

Looking For A Repair/service Manual For Briggs And Stratton 15hp Ohv Model 28n707 Type 016201 Code 9503094a. I Am Doing A Rebuild And Would Like To Have All Of The Specs On Hand. If Anyone Can Help I Would Really Appreciate It. Thanks


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

If you go to Briggs and Stratton and have a look around you will see almost everything you need. Look under maintenance and repair and Customer Support & FAQ. Takes a little while but you can most generally locate everything in there. Charts, diagrams etc. When reading charts for your engine, pay attention to what chart your looking at and your model. Like I said, it may take a little while but its in there. You can also buy books and videos from in there. Good luck to you. Or come here if you have any questions you cant figure out, these guys are pretty good about troubleshooting. Good luck to you.


----------

